# Music and drugs



## GatodeCafe (Jul 16, 2010)

Yeah, I play my guitar when I smoke weed. It's fun as hell and believe it or not, I'm more creative and I've recorded myself and I do sound better. Not the case when I'm drunk, however.

Anybody else have any opinions on the relationship between drugs and music?


----------



## Browder (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh look another drug thread. This is totally within forum rules.

Well whatever. Music, T.V., and any kind of electronic media becomes boring when I'm drunk/high. I've never seen the appeal of mixing the two.


----------



## Plantar (Jul 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> Well whatever. Music, T.V., and any kind of electronic media becomes boring when I'm drunk/high. I've never seen the appeal of mixing the two.


Different things for different people. Everyone experiences their highs different. Most people are entranced by music and stuff when they're high.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 16, 2010)

I've written some of my best lyrics on mushrooms, datura and brugmansia. I frequently play under the influence of the latter two, and it usually doesn't work very well. Coordination becomes useless. I don't smoke weed, so I dunno how well it goes. I've never had a strong interest to play music on coke, which is my other drug of choice.


----------



## Aden (Jul 16, 2010)

If I can't write it without help, why write it


----------



## SwaggleTooth (Jul 17, 2010)

Cannabis and the psychedelics are sense-enhancers. Under their influence, they will generally dissolve the boundaries of how one processes information. This means subtle textures in music are more pronounced, the temporal aspect of music can become irrelevant, the emotional content of the music more felt (as if it is its own living substance), and the potency of rhythm becomes indescribable -- as if the rhythms of sound are woven into a complex rhythm that is the fabric of all around you, as if these patterns are the blood flow of existence. 

Sense-closers, on the other hand, such as alcohol, opiates, and amphetamines, won't do much for perception. They'll remove inhibitions, sure, and some people want that. However, I personally connect on a much deeper lever with cannabis and psych-inspired music rather alcohol or opiate influenced music. 

As for playing or recording music with the help of a substance -- I sometimes write or record companioned with cannabis, but nowadays I use the plant more often for a verification tool. So I'll record straight and listen stoned -- to make sure it makes that connection. I've never played music, or recorded or listened to my own music tripping. In terms of psychedelic territory -- that's something reserved for its own occasion. I will bring back inspiration from it -- almost all of my lyrics and the feelings I want to evoke have to do with psychedelic experiences I've had. But it's all in retrospect; it's all part of the trip's integration. I would never bother going there during a trip, simply because all I want to do when I trip is trip.


----------



## Lyxen (Jul 17, 2010)

Pot is a lovely thing. Though I hate spending money on it. 

I do enjoy pot psychedelics,  though recording on it is great. I feel like a jackass if I listen to myself when I am on marijuana. It's almost greedy or something, I would rather not hear myself and enjoy the works of others when trippin'. Though at first I would listen to my own music, it's almost a sicken thing to do. 

Smoke weed and play music. Also try to enjoy other things other than yourself^


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 17, 2010)

My friend plays his acoustic when he's totally wasted and most of my friends will agree that he is most definitely inspired . Whether it's due to the psychoactive nature of the drug or whatever else the MJay gives him a muse.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 17, 2010)

Music is my drug


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 17, 2010)

I've probably played guitar a few times while high, but I'm not really proficient with it. It was very enjoyable, but I much prefer keyboard. I should have one again within a month or two, and maybe I'll get an opportunity with that. With alcohol though, I agree. It doesn't seem to help much, other than inspire dreadful lyrics. Usually horrid.. sometimes I keep them, cus they sound miserable enough to be made into a song, haha.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 17, 2010)

I usually think that the music flowwws a little more.  mistakes are disregarded.
I find it more mood changing.
that cliche where you listen to Marley high... well it actually changed your high, believe it or not.
cannabis acts differently among diferent people so if it dont work then dont come bawwing to me.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 17, 2010)

I've tried writing music stoned, but I looked at it the next day and realized how fucking retarded it was xD I can't write lyrics stoned. Not sure how well I play, though. I'll have to record myself sometime and see how it sounds the next day :3

However, listening to relaxing music like Bob Marley, Bruddah Iz, or Fox Amoore are really nice while high :3


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't want to try it. The reason? Because I don't want to end up having to use drugs as a creative crutch like some of my friends.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 18, 2010)

Enjoy becoming dependant on it.


----------



## Eleziek (Jul 18, 2010)

Nonono! D:

Music is fun under the influence, but music sober is so much deeper. Music is quite literally my life, partaking in other things is fun and all, but I'd much rather have music alone than mixed with other substances thrown in.

It bothers me when people think along those lines o.x


----------



## SwaggleTooth (Jul 18, 2010)

Eleziek said:


> Nonono! D:
> 
> Music is fun under the influence, but music sober is so much deeper. Music is quite literally my life, partaking in other things is fun and all, but I'd much rather have music alone than mixed with other substances thrown in.
> 
> It bothers me when people think along those lines o.x


 
I appreciate the verity that you have towards music, but everyone has unique chemical structures in their brain; a chemical will cause a completely different chemical reaction in one person than it will in the other. Kinda like an emotional connection to a certain kind of music, it is incredibly diverse in how people find it. I sense from your post that you feel like the concept of mixing a psychoactive with music is somehow degrading, belittling to the depths of music. And it seems as though, for you and your chemical structure, it's much more advantageous to interact with music sober. But there are those of us where the depths of music emerge tensfold while on a sense-enhancer like cannabis or psilocybin mushrooms. Not just silly recreation but an enhancement of meaning as well. 

So just saying we should be cool with each other about it is all


----------



## Aden (Jul 18, 2010)

SwaggleTooth said:


> I appreciate the verity that you have towards music, but everyone has unique chemical structures in their brain; a chemical will cause a completely different chemical reaction in one person than it will in the other. Kinda like an emotional connection to a certain kind of music, it is incredibly diverse in how people find it. I sense from your post that you feel like the concept of mixing a psychoactive with music is somehow degrading, belittling to the depths of music. And it seems as though, for you and your chemical structure, it's much more advantageous to interact with music sober. But there are those of us where the depths of music emerge tensfold while on a sense-enhancer like cannabis or psilocybin mushrooms. Not just silly recreation but an enhancement of meaning as well.


 
Doesn't it get depressing that you can't get the most out of music without external influence? I can't imagine having a dependency like that (because it would be a dependency for me if I were like that; I like music too much). :c


----------



## SwaggleTooth (Jul 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> Doesn't it get depressing that you can't get the most out of music without external influence? I can't imagine having a dependency like that (because it would be a dependency for me if I were like that; I like music too much). :c


Well, music _is_ an external influence. But I'm aware that isn't what you mean. 

I also want to clarify, as I haven't really mentioned it, that music in combination with a sense-opener is a relationship that extends beyond the occasion in which you've imbibed and pressed play. With psychedelics especially, having just one experience on a reflective chemical like LSD or a teacher plant like psilocybin fungi while paying attention to or participating in music will _change how you interact with music from then on out_. It can illuminate the hidden textures you'd thought you'd never hear and teach you how to find them on your own after the experience. So I don't want to imply that you need to be on them to make this connection. The connection is always there; the sense-openers simply _enrich the experience of that connection_, and what you'll learn you'll take with you for good. 

"Psychedelic experience is only a glimpse of genuine mystical insight, but a glimpse which can be matured and deepened by the various ways of meditation in which drugs are no longer necessary or useful. If you get the message, hang up the phone. For psychedelic drugs are simply instruments, like microscopes, telescopes, and telephones. The biologist does not sit with eye permanently glued to the microscope, he goes away and works on what he has seen..."
-- Alan Watts

Cannabis on the other hand I suppose you could argue I am a bit dependent on, but not for creativity. The creative fire will burn incessantly either way. Cannabis has simply just become a sort of stabilizing agent for me after a long time of being companioned with it. It helps me pay attention; it expands the breath and space between thoughts; it makes it easier for me to make the healthy decision and be less guided by my impulses. I don't think there's anything depressing about that. The only thing depressing about it is that it's illegal where I live, and still a bit socially unwelcome and misunderstood.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 18, 2010)

SwaggleTooth said:


> Well, music _is_ an external influence. But I'm aware that isn't what you mean.
> 
> I also want to clarify, as I haven't really mentioned it, that music in combination with a sense-opener is a relationship that extends beyond the occasion in which you've imbibed and pressed play. With psychedelics especially, having just one experience on a reflective chemical like LSD or a teacher plant like psilocybin fungi while paying attention to or participating in music will _change how you interact with music from then on out_. It can illuminate the hidden textures you'd thought you'd never hear and teach you how to find them on your own after the experience. So I don't want to imply that you need to be on them to make this connection. The connection is always there; the sense-openers simply _enrich the experience of that connection_, and what you'll learn you'll take with you for good.
> 
> ...


 
This is someone who understands psychoactives. They don't think _for_ you, they change the way _you_ think. Although I can't advocate the use of anything habitually, including cannabis. I've found it to be a much more rewarding tool when used sparingly, like everything.


----------



## Aden (Jul 18, 2010)

I've had the way I think about music change way too much already, thx |3


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh, you have no idea.

How did I not notice this topic sooner?


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jul 19, 2010)

Almost always have the two involved together. I like listening to music while smoking more than playing while high, but depending on how high and how warmed up I am already I sometimes like playing high a lot more. Especially when I'm playing loud and with a decent amount of room. It doesn't really have much of an influence on my music, only a little bit sometimes. I don't fuck with any other drugs really, though I love playing drunk no matter how bad or good I play xD


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 19, 2010)

With alcohol I noticed music sounds better with just a little bit, just like one or two drinks or something just enough to give you a buzz. Once you actually get drunk though it seems to have the exact opposite effect, it impairs your ability to focus on it and follow it, and enjoy it. It just becomes background noise.

I don't know about drugs though, I don't have much experience. One time I was drunk/high with a bunch of people listening to Ben Folds and I was like THIS IS THE BEST MUSIC EVER XD


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jul 25, 2010)

The greatest songs were made on drugs while in contrast drugs have killed some of the greatest artists.


----------



## Cam (Aug 7, 2010)

I looooove smoking weed and then using my mixing studio to make a remix

I just bleed inspiration


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 7, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Enjoy becoming dependant on it.



This.


----------



## Syradact (Aug 7, 2010)

I found that after smoking weed (legally - I had a card yo), wearing headphones, I could much more easily visualize the placement of all the instruments in the mix of whatever I was listening to. When sober, the sounds blend together and I mostly notice Left and Right channels. When high, everything is so distinct, like the bass is down and to the left, while a horn is mid-right, vocalist over here, that sort of thing. If I ever became an audio engineer to master albums I'd probably smoke weed to get the sound mixed right.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 7, 2010)

This thread dissapoints me...


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 7, 2010)

Evandeskunk said:


> This thread dissapoints me...


Yeah it happens...every now and then


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 7, 2010)

I am an impressionable teen. Your telling me that I should do drugs to be more creative? sounds awesome. -_-


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 7, 2010)

Evandeskunk said:


> I am an impressionable teen. Your telling me that I should do drugs to be more creative? sounds awesome. -_-


 
I call BS


----------



## Cam (Aug 7, 2010)

Evandeskunk said:


> I am an impressionable teen. Your telling me that I should do drugs to be more creative? sounds awesome. -_-


 

I just think that the creativity i get from cannabis is a little more edgy and makes making music alot more fun and interesting


----------



## ThisisGabe (Aug 7, 2010)

When music comes from the mind, and drugs alter them mind then drugs alter music.. often with the best results. 

Admittedly I don't need drugs to compose.


----------



## SwaggleTooth (Aug 7, 2010)

Evandeskunk said:


> This thread dissapoints me...





Evandeskunk said:


> I am an impressionable teen. Your telling me that I should do drugs to be more creative? sounds awesome. -_-


 
There's no one posting in this thread who isn't thinking for him/herself. That includes you. Let's continue this pattern by allowing it.


----------



## coward67 (Aug 28, 2010)

Speed is great for songwriting.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 2, 2010)

I only take the prescribed amount of legal drugs, but i've been on them since what...  4th grade?  I suppose you could say that I only play music on drugs then...

Not high, just...  on drugs.


----------



## maywire (Sep 16, 2010)

Drugs remove or soften the conventional boundaries that the human psyche places on logic. Once these restrictions have been lifted, the mind subconsciously begins to fill the void with abstract concepts.

Chemically, certain drugs provide the same imagination and a new found lease on logic similar to that which you had when you were brand new out of the womb playing with blocks for the first time.

James Watson, Co-Nobel Peace Prize winner, was a heavy user of LSD. The molecular structure of DNA, The Double Helix, is widely speculated to have been imagined during an acid trip.

So now you get to blame CSI on LSD.


----------



## Shu (Sep 19, 2010)

Some people will never understand what psychedelic drugs do to your logic and overall way of thinking. While under the influence of marijuana...a LOT of marijuana, I damn near had a spiritual experience with the music of Jimi Hendrix. I let my mind leak into the music, and I placed myself in the 60's watching Jimi himself perform in front of thousands. I totally forgot that I was sitting in my room and that I was staring at a computer screen. It had to be at least 2 hours before I finally came back to planet Earth, but still extremely high. The fact that I had lost myself for 2 hours frightened me, and I had a very VERY scary anxiety attack. I couldn't sleep for nearly three days and I felt like I was stoned for at least a week. This is called "depersonalization" and it is a symptom of taking larger does of a psychoactive substances than your tolerance can handle. Although it was a somewhat scary experience, I am seriously a changed person. No longer do I think the same about music, Hendrix in particular, but I learned to love the details in all genres of music and appreciate the power it has on our brains. Once you have taken a psychedelic, you can truly understand the other side of the human mind - what it's like to not be on a sober planet Earth, but rather observing it from a new perspective.

With that said - I am 1,000,000 times more creative when under the influence of drugs. If I wrote down or drew some of the things I think up while high, I would be worth millions I bet. Haha


----------



## Azure (Sep 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> Oh look another drug thread. This is totally within forum rules.


 Drugs and music go hand in hand. Also, I'm really glad you stopped posting, you're basically the posterchild for Buzz Killington.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Sep 19, 2010)

Shu said:


> Some people will never understand what psychedelic drugs do to your logic and overall way of thinking. While under the influence of marijuana...a LOT of marijuana, I damn near had a spiritual experience with the music of Jimi Hendrix. I let my mind leak into the music, and I placed myself in the 60's watching Jimi himself perform in front of thousands. I totally forgot that I was sitting in my room and that I was staring at a computer screen. It had to be at least 2 hours before I finally came back to planet Earth, but still extremely high. The fact that I had lost myself for 2 hours frightened me, and I had a very VERY scary anxiety attack. I couldn't sleep for nearly three days and I felt like I was stoned for at least a week. This is called "depersonalization" and it is a symptom of taking larger does of a psychoactive substances than your tolerance can handle. Although it was a somewhat scary experience, I am seriously a changed person. No longer do I think the same about music, Hendrix in particular, but I learned to love the details in all genres of music and appreciate the power it has on our brains. Once you have taken a psychedelic, you can truly understand the other side of the human mind - what it's like to not be on a sober planet Earth, but rather observing it from a new perspective.
> 
> With that said - I am 1,000,000 times more creative when under the influence of drugs. If I wrote down or drew some of the things I think up while high, I would be worth millions I bet. Haha



I've smoked A LOT of weed and never had any sort of experience like that...


----------



## Shu (Sep 20, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> I've smoked A LOT of weed and never had any sort of experience like that...



That's because I went outside my tolerance level. I had at least 10 huge rips out of my bong and by the time I put the bong down, I was shit faced STONED. LOL


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Sep 20, 2010)

Shu said:


> That's because I went outside my tolerance level. I had at least 10 huge rips out of my bong and by the time I put the bong down, I was shit faced STONED. LOL


 
Like I said, I've smoked A LOT of weed and never had any sort of experience like that...


----------



## Shu (Sep 20, 2010)

Nobody experiences the same high? I don't really know what to say man. I was quite baked, that's for sure.


----------



## SwaggleTooth (Sep 20, 2010)

^ Nope, you're not alone. Cannabis can totally sneak in to the hallucinogen classification, and can trigger all sorts of things. I've had similar experiences with cannabis for sure.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Sep 20, 2010)

its helps creativity.. the best songs in the world were written under then influence.. it opens up your mind.. but other than the creative aspect.. if your a musician sometimes if you do alot of travel you can get surrounded in it etc.. like if you play at shows a lot of the time the people there will be messed up on something and they will offer stuff to you.. its very tempting.. its a lifestyle i guess


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Sep 21, 2010)

Shu said:


> Nobody experiences the same high? I don't really know what to say man. I was quite baked, that's for sure.


 


SwaggleTooth said:


> ^ Nope, you're not alone. Cannabis can totally sneak in to the hallucinogen classification, and can trigger all sorts of things. I've had similar experiences with cannabis for sure.


 
I'm jealous o.o


----------



## Shu (Sep 21, 2010)

You want my dealers number?  hahaha


----------



## ninjalion (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes I've had good jam sessions high, and I've played some good music high. But it wasn't because of the weed, its because I practiced a whole bunch to even get where I'm at on a musical level.


----------



## Redregon (Sep 22, 2010)

Shu said:


> Nobody experiences the same high? I don't really know what to say man. I was quite baked, that's for sure.


 
i'd wager that the strain they smoked might have been a factor.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Sep 23, 2010)

ninjalion said:


> But it wasn't because of the weed, its because I practiced a whole bunch to even get where I'm at on a musical level.


 
Well, yea. If that weren't the case I'd be Michael Angelo Batio status by now hahaha.



Shu said:


> You want my dealers number?  hahaha


 
If I lived in Arizona, maybe.

p.s. you guys have good tea ;p



Redregon said:


> i'd wager that the strain they smoked might have been a factor.


 
Probably my high tolerance too. Gas masks do that to ya.





Side note:

Playing bass drunk is the shit.
Open C tuning and a lot of pentatonics.


----------



## Cam (Sep 23, 2010)

Cannabis + MIDI Controller(Expensive Mixing Studio Program) = Amazing things

Algebra rules


----------



## Shu (Sep 24, 2010)

Now to try music on....MDMA =D

Just kidding, I wouldn't even be able to remember what music is on that shit...It would probably just bring me to tears XD ahhh yes, Ecstasy. Certainly CAN live without it. Weed makes you feel like you're in the tree, Ecstasy makes you feel like you have been blasted to the moon. I can't imagine anyone really being able to produce music on such a drug XD lol.


----------

